# Can I have your advice, please?



## FerrariGirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi. I'm new here and I need your advice. I recently gained a lot of weight and don't feel so good. I am not looking for a diet but rather a way to feel better at this new weight--about 300 pounds. I was always fat my whole life but since I gained I just feel sluggish, fatigued, sore and tired after walking over 30 minutes, and just lousy in general. Please give me some advice. I really don't know what to do. Thank you.


----------



## Butterbelly (Oct 25, 2008)

I would suggest heading to your doctor to be checked out, just to make sure there are not any underlying medical issues such as: thyroid disorder, vitamin deficiency, insulin issues, or something else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

Walking makes me feel better......my doctor says just twenty minutes makes your heart stronger. 

All you need is good walking shoes.....you can find a pretty place to walk or just to the mall and get to stepping if the weather is bad. 


It gives me more energy and heightens my mood.....not just that day but over the long term if I do it regularly. 20 minutes...that is not really a lot of time to devote to making yourself feel better physically and emotionally. 

Welcome to the Boards, Ferrari


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 25, 2008)

FerrariGirl said:


> Hi. I'm new here and I need your advice. I recently gained a lot of weight and don't feel so good. I am not looking for a diet but rather a way to feel better at this new weight--about 300 pounds. I was always fat my whole life but since I gained I just feel sluggish, fatigued, sore and tired after walking over 30 minutes, and just lousy in general. Please give me some advice. I really don't know what to do. Thank you.



I have never dound diets to work.
As someone already suggested, get checked by your doctor. The weight gain (especially if it is a lot) might be a sign of another issue.
Lastly...you'd do better to start an exercise routine. Such as walking, lifting weights, swimming, etc. That will work better than dieting any day of the week.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2008)

Like I told her before she left in a huff because it took more than an hour to get responses to her posts, she should definitely talk to her doctor. Don't fall into the all too common temptation to blame it on your weight. That might be the cause of it or it might not. Or there could be an underlying cause of both the fatigue and the weight gain -- thyroid or other endocrine issues come to mind.

But barring that, I've found that I feel a lot better when I eat healthy foods and drink a lot of water. I'm not saying I do that all the time. Just that I feel better when I do.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 29, 2008)

I am 370ish and find that walking can be quite difficult, not just due to my size but to some skeletal issues that I have. I was at a trade show this weekend and they had some hiking poles, they kind of look like ski poles but for walking. I am thinking of buying a set so that I can try to walk without pain and discomfort. My doctor said taht walking is better than anything for soooooo many ailments. It would be really nice if it were more comfortable. If the poles work, I will make sure to post the success story!!!


----------



## fullagrace27 (Oct 31, 2008)

I recommend endocrinologist. I have gained like 30 or more kilograms in past few years and been feeling all tired and no energy. 12 days ago i met with endocrinologist and now, less than 2 weeks later i feel like a new person already! Loosing weight and all. Came out i was 1 step away from diabetis. I am very thankful i got to the doctor on time. You should do the same!


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 1, 2008)

goodthings said:


> I am 370ish and find that walking can be quite difficult, not just due to my size but to some skeletal issues that I have. I was at a trade show this weekend and they had some hiking poles, they kind of look like ski poles but for walking. I am thinking of buying a set so that I can try to walk without pain and discomfort. My doctor said taht walking is better than anything for soooooo many ailments. It would be really nice if it were more comfortable. If the poles work, I will make sure to post the success story!!!



Hi, when I was at my top most weight, walking poles really helped me. They did take the pressure off of my knees (very creaky) and allowed for more freedom of movement. I even had people give me seats on the bus, something which never happens for me sans poles. It's a bit awkward at first, but they are a really and give you a good workout.


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway (Nov 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Walking makes me feel better......my doctor says just twenty minutes makes your heart stronger.
> 
> All you need is good walking shoes.....you can find a pretty place to walk or just to the mall and get to stepping if the weather is bad.
> 
> ...



Your right.. Coming from a cardiac nurse.. Walking increasing your stamina, energy and is basically just exercise for your heart. It releases adrenaline and endorphins that pump up your mood and challenge your hormones. Its very important and you need it to keep your heart strong.. Go you!


----------

